# Moving to London



## ss_boo (Oct 14, 2005)

My wife has been offered a job in London so it looks like we'll be moving soon. Can anybody give me recommendations on where to ride in England? I hear Wales has some awesome trails.


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

All depends on how far your willing to travel. Theres lots on offer fairly close to London, with the South Downs, Epping Forest and Surrey Hills. 
Try this lot for more local info. www.redlandstrails.org I'm on the other side England from London. This has its good points. Like being closer to Wales. If you want to travel further afield, then Wales has miles of purpose built trails as does Scotland, but also consider the more natrual trails of the national parks and many bridleways. Lots to be had and some truely gorgeous scenery within a few hours drive.


----------



## ss_boo (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the link and the info. Not sure exactly when we'll be moving over, but we'll be living there for 18 months, so I'll ride Wales at some point.

Cheers!


----------



## vonsta (Jan 27, 2007)

if your living in south london, you should visit Penshurst Off Road Club, its a bout £4 per day, but might be a good choice. Its only 25min away from south london...


----------



## rideHMB (Jan 27, 2007)

i dont live in the UK, but i hear they have just opened a mtnbike park in north wales. IIRC it was first in the UK


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

North London here ss_boo:

Epping Forest is my local area, and pretty good for tight rooty singletrack. Start from High Beach and work your way down towards Chingford plains, or the other way towards Theydon & Epping. Can get pretty crowded on a fine weekend though. If you're further south, like the man vonsta says, Penshurst is a lot of fun for a DH-oriented day out. 
Also, Aston Hill is a short drive round the M25 near Tring in the Chilterns, for short but technical DH and 4X.


----------

